# 17 weeks pregnant and pain



## kellixxx (May 30, 2007)

Hi I'm 17wks 3 ds and I'm having pain very low down on my right hand side and shooting pains in my (tmi) bottom. Not all the time but often enough to make me worry. I was hoping you could put my mind at rest as its sending me  

Thanks

kel


----------



## oink (Feb 22, 2004)

Hi

it may just be streching pains but its worth speaking to your GP who will be able to put his/her hands on you and see exactly where the pain in.

Let me know how you get on

Take care x


----------



## kellixxx (May 30, 2007)

Thank you hun

I think it might be siatick nerve  


kel


----------



## kellixxx (May 30, 2007)

Well i went to see my dr and i was right the baby is laying on my nerve and it hurts. been put on the sick  


Thank you kel


----------

